# Guess what I bought?



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 1, 2007)

I just spent more money on one thing than I did on my truck! A ring. Wish me luck boys. This Christmas Eve is definitely gonna be new territory.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 1, 2007)

um, you mean you're about to propose to a girl this Christmas?!?!?!
 good luck if I got my guess right
sorry, I just never had any experience having a girl friend before


----------



## dorton (Dec 1, 2007)

There goes the single life
congrats though


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 1, 2007)

yea deathkid you got it. Gee thanks dorton. As if I'm not nervous enough! Hahaha I have a strange childlike giddiness to me right now. HAHAHA! I'm gonna do it!


----------



## Mike (Dec 1, 2007)

Good luck with that.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 2, 2007)

did you get permission from your tegu yet?


----------



## AB^ (Dec 2, 2007)

you know drew, that little blue garter can wrap around a womans finger and is a whole lot cheaper 

good luck


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 2, 2007)

It must be the real thing if you dropped that much green on a ring! I hope she says yes! Good luck!


----------



## dorton (Dec 2, 2007)

Just picking with ya.


----------



## olympus (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck hope she has an extra cage then you guys can get another tegu.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 2, 2007)

Alright I've gotta respond to everybody.

Apollo says it's ok considerring Desiree bought him for me.
No worries on her saying yes, I just don't want to look like an idiot when I pop it, so I'm a little nervous on that one. We are probably gonna get a red tegu soon because we found a guy who builds nice terrariums for pretty good prices.
I did drop a LOT of money, but luckily, I have pristine credit and will be making payments (higher than my truck payments!) as I go along.
And Kevin, I should get a nice check from all this dry-rot work I've been doing and then not only will she get a ring, but she'll get a pretty blue snake to go along with it.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

ooh, wait, is she one of those ladies that are fine with living with a man that has reptiles around the house?
i don't think i'll ever be able to have a girl friend that does not agree with me having reptiles around the house


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 2, 2007)

She loves em. Heck she's bought more than I have! It's like living with a 12 year old boy. She just keeps bringing things home!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 2, 2007)

you are a one lucky man, good luck


----------



## COWHER (Dec 2, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I just don't want to look like an idiot when I pop it, so I'm a little nervous on that one.


 
dude when i proposed i had this entire thing all planed out, a speech and everything and when i got down on one knee all i could get out of my stupid mouth is "ummmmmmm will you marry me?" totally sucked but on our first anniversary i told her "i botched this the first time so ...." then i got down and proposed again and gave her a ring i had reset that was her moms. and it rocked i got so much lovin that day i actually turned it down the next night. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> She loves em. Heck she's bought more than I have! It's like living with a 12 year old boy. She just keeps bringing things home!


Sounds like my wife!!

Congratulations!!! How are you going to make it through the next 3 weeks?? Talk with Apollo alot and rehearse with him. Just don't let him get the ring!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 2, 2007)

Apollo is hibernating, but if he ate that ring, I would reach my own hand down that gullet to pull it out. I can't afford the one I've got, less yet another one.


----------



## nat (Dec 5, 2007)

you could always wait for him to poop it out


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 27, 2007)

say, this thread has been dead for a while, but just got me curious
i can probably know that your lady said yes, but how did it go? tell us the whole story


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree!!!She said yes??


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 27, 2007)

I missed this thread somehow, lol. Drew, whats the story, did she say yes?


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 27, 2007)

Ssshhhh, I didn't spill the beans but she did say yes! SSSSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 29, 2007)

i have to hear the story for me to believe that she said yes, and must do this while he's on, which he is, c'mon tell us the story


----------

